# Linux und Samba auf altem PC?



## stephsto (15. September 2004)

Hallo,

ich bin noch Linux neuling. Ich möchte gerne ein paar PCs bei mir vernetzen. Dazu möchte ich den Samba als PDC einsetzen. Meine Frage. Ich würde als Server einen alten PC verwenden (166Mhz, 128MB, 10Gb hd). Doch Suse Linux 8.1 wird darauf kaum laufen. Was für eine Linux-Distribution und welche Version kann ich hier verwenden und wo krieg ich die her? (Hat das überhaupt Zukunft oder is mein Rechner einfach zu lahm?)
Schonmal im voraus danke

stephsto


----------



## RedWing (15. September 2004)

Hi,
schau mal hier:
http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials170156.html


> Doch Suse Linux 8.1 wird darauf kaum laufen.


Auch Suse sollte auf son einem Rechner ohne Probleme laufen aber eigentlich kannst
du alles in dem Thread nachlesen.

Gruß

RedWing


----------

